# College Football Live 2012 Top 25



## brownceluse (May 1, 2012)

This should make for good conversation! http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/7871848/


----------



## RipperIII (May 1, 2012)

where have our left coast guys gone?


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> where have our left coast guys gone?



To the left to the left!


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 1, 2012)

looks like they are already factoring strength of schedule in UGA's ranking


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 1, 2012)

boy, LSU will fall a long way considering they will go 6-6....


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 1, 2012)

Well Florida, at least you MADE the top 25 at some point in the season


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 1, 2012)

Obviously espn had an editing problem...THE USC should be #1 and S. Cal should be slotted at #8


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 1, 2012)

The big 10, uh 11, er 12...guess big 10 means you aint got anyone inside it.


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 1, 2012)

Bama at 3?  Guess Saban is not in full cheat mode yet or they would have been higher.


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 1, 2012)

The way the schedules lay out, by week 6 four of the top five could be SEC teams.  The rest of the country might just quit at that point.


----------



## gin house (May 1, 2012)

I could agree with most of it but SO Cal #1???????   Thats a joke.   Im sure they're a decent team but not all that.


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

I am kind of surprised Texas A&M or Mizzou aren't on this list. 

Oregon and Florida State will stumble and self destruct. 

Oklahoma is once again a media favorite 

The SEC is looking very strong with 5 of the top 10 teams.  

College Football Live's 2012 preseason top 25:

1. USC
2. LSU
3. Alabama
4. Oregon
5. Oklahoma
6. Georgia
7. Florida St.
8. South Carolina
9. Arkansas
10. Michigan
11. West Virginia
12. Michigan State
13. Kansas State
14. TCU
15. Stanford
16. Wisconsin
17. Nebraska
18. Clemson
19. Virginia Tech 
20. Ohio State 
21. Oklahoma State
22. Texas
23. Boise State
24. Notre Dame
25. Florida


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

gin house said:


> I could agree with most of it but SO Cal #1???????   Thats a joke.   Im sure they're a decent team but not all that.



Southern Cal is loaded with talent this year. Kiffin & company have been loading up with All-Americans on a very trimmed down roster and they have a pretty easy schedule to boot.

USC Schedule: http://espn.go.com/college-football/team/schedule/_/id/30/usc-trojans


----------



## Catdaddy SC (May 1, 2012)

The BCS is all that counts.


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> The BCS is all that counts.



What do you mean by that? Explain please.


----------



## golffreak (May 1, 2012)

USC will be strong. LSU or USC at #1 wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What do you mean by that? Explain please.



21-0 bring back a memory?


----------



## tjl1388 (May 2, 2012)

Mich., Wisconsin, OK. St. and uF are ALL overated and will drop.

Don't sleep on Southern Cal. They have athletes at the skill positions for days and one the best QB's in CFB.

Florida in the top 25 is hillarious.


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> The BCS is all that counts.





Les Miles said:


> What do you mean by that? Explain please.





Matthew6 said:


> 21-0 bring back a memory?



Yes, you are right. The final game is all that counts. But getting to the final game is the hard part. And securing a high spot in the preseason poll is a big part of being in title contention. Taking care of business on the gridiron is the other part. 

Oh and congrats again to Bama on winning another title. Saban and his boys caught LSU flat-footed and whipped them good. Y'all have bragging rights until Nov 3rd. You better enjoy it.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Southern Cal is loaded with talent this year. Kiffin & company have been loading up with All-Americans on a very trimmed down roster and they have a pretty easy schedule to boot.
> 
> USC Schedule: http://espn.go.com/college-football/team/schedule/_/id/30/usc-trojans



At first, i was really surprised to see USC at #1( I thought it would be LSU). However, looking down that schedule shows their two biggest opponents( Oregon and Notre Dame) will both be at home. It is very likely they will go undefeated if Kiffin doesn't do something stupid.


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> At first, i was really surprised to see USC at #1( I thought it would be LSU). However, looking down that schedule shows their two biggest opponents( Oregon and Notre Dame) will both be at home. It is very likely they will go undefeated if Kiffin doesn't do something stupid.



He will.... just wait and see. 

As for the #1 ranking, we all know that USC is a media darling. Just like Oklahoma and Ohio State.


----------



## Grand Slam (May 2, 2012)

I like preseason polls just to have something to talk about, but the older I get, the more I feel the polls shouldn't be released until game 4 or so.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 2, 2012)

Kiffin may go undefeated, and they will be the media darlings. It follows a similar tone from the past. Bama or (maybe LSU) will expose them in the bcsncg with superior defense.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Florida State will stumble and self destruct.



I wouldn't bet on it this year.  We were very talented last year, but thin.  Injuries kicked in, and the lack of depth in certain areas were exposed.  This year, we have the talent and the depth to make a run.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> At first, i was really surprised to see USC at #1( I thought it would be LSU). However, looking down that schedule shows their two biggest opponents( Oregon and Notre Dame) will both be at home. It is very likely they will go undefeated if Kiffin doesn't do something stupid.



USC will run the table if they stay healthy.  Much like FSU last year, USC has very little margin of error in the injury dept.


----------



## weagle (May 2, 2012)

My Homer mode has been activated.  To not have Auburn in the top 25 is just silly.  I guess you get to a certain number of teams in one conference and just figure out a way to work the other conferences and independents in.  Auburn would beat half the teams on that list and none of them better look past the Tigers.

I guess it's just tough to put the fourth ranked team in the SEC west in your top 25.  Goes to show the strength of the SEC.  

Weagle


----------



## Twiggbuster (May 2, 2012)

Grand Slam said:


> I like preseason polls just to have something to talk about, but the older I get, the more I feel the polls shouldn't be released until game 4 or so.



Couldn,t agree more. Play a few, then see how everbody looks. Too easy to but a Boise State in there while everybody else beats the blank out of each other.A Boise State team would start at the top and end at the top by playing nobody.


----------



## RipperIII (May 2, 2012)

weagle said:


> My Homer mode has been activated.  To not have Auburn in the top 25 is just silly.  I guess you get to a certain number of teams in one conference and just figure out a way to work the other conferences and independents in.  Auburn would beat half the teams on that list and none of them better look past the Tigers.
> 
> I guess it's just tough to put the fourth ranked team in the SEC west in your top 25.  Goes to show the strength of the SEC.
> 
> Weagle



You guys have some athletes for sure, compliments of Mr. Newton.
The question that I have is with all the coaching changes, how will they react?
I'm not sure that Aubbie improves too much on defense this season, should in the long run, but i'm skeptical this year.
I do agree that they should be top 25.


----------



## golffreak (May 2, 2012)

I agree. There are several teams on that list that AU should be ahead of.


----------



## weagle (May 2, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> You guys have some athletes for sure, compliments of Mr. Newton.
> The question that I have is with all the coaching changes, how will they react?
> I'm not sure that Aubbie improves too much on defense this season, should in the long run, but i'm skeptical this year.
> I do agree that they should be top 25.



I think many are going to be surprised by our defense.  The intensity level is going from a 6 to a 10.  

In the end, pre-season polls are good to get folks excited. I know I am.  Most folks think Auburn is a year out from contending again, but I'm confident in our coaching staff and I think we will be a threat sooner rather than later.


----------



## gin house (May 2, 2012)

Nick Saban said:


> Southern Cal is loaded with talent this year. Kiffin & company have been loading up with All-Americans on a very trimmed down roster and they have a pretty easy schedule to boot.
> 
> USC Schedule: http://espn.go.com/college-football/team/schedule/_/id/30/usc-trojans



  Yea,  I know they get great talent but they dont play anybody......Strength of schedule should play a part in the rankings.   They could win out and play the SEC champ and id bet they get wore out.  I detest Kiffin......What a moron.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2012)

weagle said:


> I think many are going to be surprised by our defense.  The intensity level is going from a 6 to a 10.
> 
> In the end, pre-season polls are good to get folks excited. I know I am.  Most folks think Auburn is a year out from contending again, but I'm confident in our coaching staff and I think we will be a threat sooner rather than later.



I think Coach Van Gorder was an excellent pick-up for you Aubies. The man is intense.


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Kiffin may go undefeated, and they will be the media darlings. It follows a similar tone from the past. Bama or (maybe LSU) will expose them in the bcsncg with superior defense.





gin house said:


> Yea,  I know they get great talent but they dont play anybody......Strength of schedule should play a part in the rankings.   They could win out and play the SEC champ and id bet they get wore out.  I detest Kiffin......What a moron.



I would love to see LSU matchup against the pretty boys from USC down in Miami in January. Barkley has never faced an elite SEC caliber defense.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> He will.... just wait and see.
> 
> As for the #1 ranking, we all know that USC is a media darling. Just like Oklahoma and Ohio State.



As I've told you everytime you throw that perception of yours out there, OSU is one of only 2 teams over the last 15 yrs that finished the season, after bowl games, ranked higher than where they started PRESEASON over 50% of the time. No part of that says media darling.

Now, if you are referring to the non stop coverage by ESPIN everytime someone sneezes in Columbus, than yes, I agree.

Oregon can have the coach get caught redhanded paying a service to secure a recruit, and then get caught writing notes to that service to shred everything the minute the 25k for recruit story broke, and the story just blows away like a dandilion in a summer breeze, but yet, nevermind. People will see things they way they want I guess.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 3, 2012)

weagle said:


> I guess it's just tough to put the fourth ranked team in the SEC west in your top 25.  Goes to show the strength of the SEC WEST.



fixed.


----------



## maker4life (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I would love to see LSU matchup against the pretty boys from USC down in Miami in January. Barkley has never faced an elite SEC caliber defense.



Those SEC defenses haven't faced a QB as good as Barkley .


----------



## RipperIII (May 3, 2012)

maker4life said:


> Those SEC defenses haven't faced a QB as good as Barkley .



Trust me, that cuts both ways...just ask Oregon


----------



## sleeze (May 3, 2012)

Fswho should not be sniffing the top 10....wonder if desmond  howard gonna pick them to win it all again and have a heisman contender at qb just like last year.  They cant even win the Almost Contending Conference.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 3, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Fswho should not be sniffing the top 10....wonder if desmond  howard gonna pick them to win it all again and have a heisman contender at qb just like last year.  They cant even win the Almost Contending Conference.



....But we can still beat the Gators.


----------



## sleeze (May 3, 2012)

Yes u did....but beatng us does not warrant a top 10. Not even close


----------



## Madsnooker (May 3, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Trust me, that cuts both ways...just ask Oregon



You mean the Oregon team that threw for a thousand yds against Auburn and LSU?


----------



## riprap (May 3, 2012)

Notre Dame would still be in the top 25 if they stopped having a football program.


----------



## RipperIII (May 3, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> You mean the Oregon team that threw for a thousand yds against Auburn and LSU?


yep, one and the same....who just couldn't seem to score enough, especially when it mattered


----------



## sleeze (May 3, 2012)

riprap said:


> Notre Dame would still be in the top 25 if they stopped having a football program.



Agreed....i could name a few teams that are more deserving of that 24 spot than them


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 3, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Yes u did....but beatng us does not warrant a top 10. Not even close



We got bit hard by the injury bug, but that just means we have extra depth this year.  Any knowledgeable fan knew that we weren't competing for the National Title last year.  We really should have won the ACC though.  Depleted OLine and a banged up QB cost us that, though.

Even through that, we still beat you while only gaining 90 yards of offense.


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> I wouldn't bet on it this year.  We were very talented last year, but thin.  Injuries kicked in, and the lack of depth in certain areas were exposed.  This year, we have the talent and the depth to make a run.



Enjoy the Kraft Fight Hunger Bowl


----------



## Madsnooker (May 3, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> yep, one and the same....who just couldn't seem to score enough, especially when it mattered



Or you could say Oregons terrible defense couldn't seem to stop them enough when it mattered.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Enjoy the Kraft Fight Hunger Bowl



We'll do much better than that.  But even if we don't, we'll at least make sure to show up.  Unlike a certain team that will remain nameLES.


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> We'll do much better than that.  But even if we don't, we'll at least make sure to show up.  Unlike a certain team that will remain nameLES.



LSU has won 2 national championships and played for another since FSU has even sniffed the air of a title game. 

And at 13-1 we still had the best record in college football last year. Much better than your over-hyped 9-4 Noles.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 4, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> We'll do much better than that.  But even if we don't, we'll at least make sure to show up.  Unlike a certain team that will remain nameLES.


They showed up.  Just got their backside handed to them.  As they will in November.


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> They showed up.  Just got their backside handed to them.  As they will in November.



You mean like last November? Or the November before that?


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You mean like last November? Or the November before that?



And the Bammers fell silent on that remark.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 8, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> LSU has won 2 national championships and played for another since FSU has even sniffed the air of a title game.
> 
> And at 13-1 we still had the best record in college football last year. Much better than your over-hyped 9-4 Noles.



This is the year to believe the hype (barring a freak amount of injuries).  I knew going in that we were ranked too high last year.  I still believe we were ranked that high solely so that ABC/ESPN could hype up an early season top 5 matchup between us and OKL.


----------



## Les Miles (May 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> And the Bammers fell silent on that remark.



Bump for my BAMA friends


----------



## RipperIII (May 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> And the Bammers fell silent on that remark.



we all know which month counts the most...and that the entire college football world saw the humiliation beaten down upon the hapless hat and toothless tigers,...most folks felt real pity towards the baby bengals...
so we BAMA fans chose to let you slide...until you just couldn't help your self...


----------



## Les Miles (May 15, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> we all know which month counts the most...and that the entire college football world saw the humiliation beaten down upon the hapless hat and toothless tigers,...most folks felt real pity towards the baby bengals...
> so we BAMA fans chose to let you slide...until you just couldn't help your self...



Stop raining on my parade! 

Moral victories.... 

We'll beat you guys again this year!


----------

